# new CNC router - need some advice



## lms_sh (May 20, 2011)

I'm looking to invest in a professional CNC router. My basic requirements are 3/4 to 1" birch ply, and I need to be able to handle 4' x 8' sheets and it needs to be a vacuum table top. Looking for recommend brands and models.

Thanks!


----------



## Metalhead781 (Jul 27, 2010)

Take a look at ShopBot. They come with some decent software and options. ShopBotTools CNC Routers

Regards
Randy


----------



## Arcticfox46 (Jul 19, 2007)

There are a LOT of routers out there.

You say "professional"?

Onsrud is a CNC router manufacturer. There are lots more.

Are you thinking $75,000 or $200,000?

Professional? Industrial?

10-20 horse spindle?

Do you want a tool changer on that?

I suggest you do some Due Diligence.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

You need to really get involved with the "due diligence" for the level of machine you are talking about. It would seem you are thinking about cabinets or or other production work. Unless you are an accomplished CAD/CNC person already, another outlay may be hiring a person to run the equipment. Even with all the implied "click and cut" software there is still a science to using one. At a minimum visit other operations that have a CNC and especially one like you are considering.

An active online support forum like shopbot is a big plus. Lurk and post at the equipment you are considering website for a while after you get to a short list. 

An expectation of having your first CNC making parts a week after delivery is probably not practical.

I don't want to sound negative, but really understand what you are getting into. 

It might be more practical for you to sublet the CNC work.

Steve.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While vacuum hold downs are preferred since they do not damage the wood you can most likely save a bunch of money using mechanical hold downs. They will function well with little maintenance. I am very familiar with these sheet feeding tables as I spent a couple years repairing them as well as the 40 position turret press they fed. Another option to consider to save money is to build your own vacuum base and use it on a mechanical table. This base would be a box about 6" thick made from plywood with the top coated using a product like Rockler sells for their down draft sanding tables. You apply this material to the top and it forms a layer about 1/8" thick, then drill holes through it for the vacuum. Connect the box via a hose to a filter and the input of a commercial vane type air compressor and it should draw sufficient vacuum to hold your pieces. My concept is similar to the Rockler table shown here minus the side holes and base cabinet. Rockler Downdraft Table Hardware Kit And Plan - Rockler Woodworking Tools


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

If you go to shops that have "vacuum" hold down I will bet there are still holes in the spoil board from screws. Vacuum has its place, but isn't the end all. For smaller pieces it doesn't work well and if there is a lot of through cutting the vacuum can be lost to the point of the work shifting. Also consider if you need to cut something less than a full sheet. You will always need options. 

My latest methods are to put tabs at certain places around the pieces or leave 0.005" skin that you can break off. Both ways do make some extra work afterward, but having a piece shift at 90% of the cut is worse.

Steve.


----------

